# Comment désinstaller Windows10S et mettre Windows10 ?



## Nanou61 (26 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour
Je ne suis pas sur un Mac mais je vais m’acheter un ordinateur portable mais il est sous Win10S et ça me pose problème car je souhaiterai installer des logiciels depuis Google Chrome alors je voudrais savoir si je peux enlever Windows 10S et mettre Windows 10 si oui , comment dois-je faire ? Merci d’avance


----------



## gKatarn (26 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour
Poser la question dans un forum PC t'apporterait sans doute des réponses plus pertinenentes


----------



## Locke (26 Décembre 2017)

Nanou61 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sur un Mac


Donc un vrai PC ?


Nanou61 a dit:


> mais je vais m’acheter un ordinateur portable


Un PC ou un Mac ? Si tu achètes un autre PC, tu auras forcément une autre version de Windows 10 à la seule condition que comme le précédent de ne pas l'acheter dans le circuit de l'éducation.


Nanou61 a dit:


> mais il est sous Win10S


Le S est une version dite de Sécurité _(étudiant)_ empêchant d'installer n'importe quoi avec un seul navigateur qui est Edge.


Nanou61 a dit:


> je voudrais savoir si je peux enlever Windows 10S et mettre Windows 10 si oui , comment dois-je faire ?


Avec  le n° de série qui a servi à l'installation de cette version S, il te sera impossible d'installer une autre version, car elle ne sera jamais activée via les serveurs de Microsoft.

Tu peux installer une autre version en téléchargeant un fichier de Windows 10 classique sur le site officiel de chez Microsoft, mais il te faudra acheter la licence qui va avec. De plus, il te faudra obligatoirement faire un formatage.


----------



## Nanou61 (26 Décembre 2017)

gKatarn a dit:


> Bonjour
> Poser la question dans un forum PC t'apporterait sans doute des réponses plus pertinenentes



Bonjour , oui j’y ai pensée mais je ne trouve pas de forum PC , en connaissez vous ?[emoji846]


----------



## Nanou61 (26 Décembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Donc un vrai PC ?
> 
> Un PC ou un Mac ? Si tu achètes un autre PC, tu auras forcément une autre version de Windows 10 à la seule condition que comme le précédent de ne pas l'acheter dans le circuit de l'éducation.
> 
> ...



J’ai un ordinateur Windows 10 mais je vais m’en acheter un autre ( également Windows 10 ) ah d’accord mince alors pour enlever Windows 10S , merci


----------



## subsole (26 Décembre 2017)

C'est pas encore gagné.


----------



## Locke (26 Décembre 2017)

Nanou61 a dit:


> J’ai un ordinateur Windows 10


Si tu parles de celui avec la version S, bien souvent ce sont des modèles dont la carte mère ne peut accepter qu'une version de Windows. Je m'en suis aperçu avec celui d'un ami, j'ai été incapable de lui installer une version Pro, uniquement que la version Home et je passerais sous silence tout ce que j'ai fait et qui ne doit pas être dit dans les forums en égard de la charte.


----------



## Nanou61 (26 Décembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Si tu parles de celui avec la version S, bien souvent ce sont des modèles dont la carte mère ne peut accepter qu'une version de Windows. Je m'en suis aperçu avec celui d'un ami, j'ai été incapable de lui installer une version Pro, uniquement que la version Home et je passerais sous silence tout ce que j'ai fait et qui ne doit pas être dit dans les forums en égard de la charte.



J’ai un ordinateur sous Windows 10 ( le normal ) et l’ordinateur que je veux est sous Windows 10S[emoji846] et d’accord pour la carte mère [emoji846]


----------



## Locke (26 Décembre 2017)

Nanou61 a dit:


> et l’ordinateur que je veux est sous Windows 10S


Alors, ne l'achète pas, car ce sera la misère par la suite.


----------



## Nanou61 (26 Décembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Alors, ne l'achète pas, car ce sera la misère par la suite.



Oui , j’en cherche d’autres mais à 199€ je ne trouve pas d’ordinateur très bien [emoji6]


----------

